# Baldurs Gate Vergiftungs Problem



## Kaeksch (17. Juli 2006)

In Baldurs Tor trifft man doch irgendwann auf Marek und Lothander. Später trifft man wieder auf Lothander der sagt, daß Marek einen während des schlafens vergiftet hat. Man sol dann Lothander helfen um das Gegengift zu kriegen. 
Mein Problem bei der Sache ist, daß ich Marek umgenietet hab als der anfing rumzustenkern. Ich kann also das Gegengift nicht mehr von ihm bekommen. Habs auch schon mal mit cheaten versucht. Und zwar hab ich mir Mareks Trank gecheatet. Nur hilft der nich. Was soll ich jetz machen? Geh immer tot nach nen paar Stunden. Is doch scheisse das die Quest ausgelöst wurde, obwohl Marek tot ist.


----------



## Zeitkind (17. Juli 2006)

Kaeksch am 17.07.2006 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> In Baldurs Tor trifft man doch irgendwann auf Marek und Lothander. Später trifft man wieder auf Lothander der sagt, daß Marek einen während des schlafens vergiftet hat. Man sol dann Lothander helfen um das Gegengift zu kriegen.
> Mein Problem bei der Sache ist, daß ich Marek umgenietet hab als der anfing rumzustenkern. Ich kann also das Gegengift nicht mehr von ihm bekommen. Habs auch schon mal mit cheaten versucht. Und zwar hab ich mir Mareks Trank gecheatet. Nur hilft der nich. Was soll ich jetz machen? Geh immer tot nach nen paar Stunden. Is doch scheisse das die Quest ausgelöst wurde, obwohl Marek tot ist.



Bin zwar nimmer so ganz fit in BG, aber ich denke das funktionierte irgendwie so:

Nachdem du von Lothander gesagt bekommen hast das du vergiftet wurdest musst du ihm erstmal helfen den Geas der auf ihm liegt zu brechen (geht bei der Hohepriesterin im Tempel von Umberlee). Wenn du die "Geas-Wechmach" - Schriftrolle bekommen hast kannst du Lothander heilen, der dir daraufhin einen Teil des Gegengiftes gibt. 

Naja, und den zweiten Teil würdest du von Marek bekommen. Eventuell nochmal schaun ob bei seiner Leiche noch was zu holen ist, oder halt wie dus schon probiert hast einfach hercheaten. Es ist natürlich auch möglich das du in der Schenke zu der dich Lothander schickt auf  "Bill, der Ersatzmann" triffst (der kommt irgendwie immer wenn man schon wen wichtigen umgesäbelt hat, damit das Spiel doch irgendwie weiter gehen kann).. von dem kannst evtl. auch den zweiten Teil des Gegengiftes bekommen.

Wenn wirklich alles nix hilft, dann hoff ich nur das du ein Savegame vor dem Zeitpunkt von Mareks Ableben hast (und zwischenzeitlich net viel gespielt hast)..


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Juli 2006)

Zeitkind am 17.07.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 17.07.2006 08:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Bill der Ersatzmann is mir neu. Werd dann mal doch Lothander helfen. Vielleicht kommt ja dann olle Bill. Wär echt schön. Sieht nämlich schlecht aus mit nem Speicherstand.


----------

